# Fish hook removal



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Found this kit a couple of weeks ago on sale at the local Aussie Disposals.
Normally retail at about 13 bucks, picked up 2 for $13.
Nice water proof container and enough stuff to get yourself into or out of trouble.

Kit includes- Instructions for use ( Handy ), Read before & during removal of hook !
- Waterproof Container to keep contents dry & in first class condition
- HookOut device to secure & remove the Hook
- Line Cutter to cut the fishing line
- Hook securing strip to cover any remaining treble hooks
- Melaleuca Wipe to clean the wound
- Skin Cleansing Swab to sterilize the area
- Adhesive Bandage to cover the wound
- Velcro strip to attach kit to kayak








On the back off the Box says they are Designed & manufactured in Tasmania !!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

They left something out of the kit...a mirror! Would have been very useful when I decided to see how the fish felt and whacked a hook through my lip a couple of months ago. :shock:

Looks like a good kit to have on the yak depite that. Might have to go and have a look.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Was just about to stick this up when I spotted your thread, this looks easy.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

A nasty barracuda gave a lunge last week and drove a treble thru the top of my finger. Luckily he got himself off at the same time as I cant imagine what would have happened if we were both attached to the same lure. Luckily, I think, it went all the way thru and after flattening the barb I backed it out. It was not pleasant but could have been worse. The kit looks like a good idea, cheers, Dave.


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw these recently too, so I picked up a packet to take out in the yak with me.
Hopefully I dont have to use it, but should be better to use than my rusty old pliers!!! ;-) :lol:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

What the video calls the tape method was taught by Pt Lincoln tuna fishos to a Pt Lincoln GP who published it in the Medical Journal of Australia decades ago. Not sure why because I thought that they used barbless hooks. It is fine for big hooks as with the forceps method you may not pull hard enough and the patient may not give you a second go.

I used the line method when working in casualty and my usual line to reduce anxiety was to ask the patient if I get it out without pain, can I keep the lure. They always said yes but of course I never kept the lure...against terms of service


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

I have been taught that if the barb of the hook is in the fatty, vascular layer (the subdermis) of the skin, it is often best to cut the hook beneath the eye and then thread the hook out, thereby never pulling the hook against the barb. While this causes a second hole, smooth penetrative trauma repairs much faster than that caused by a large barb being dragged out (ripping through tissue as it does so). If in muscle, this is the *only* option.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, got to agree with medongc, there are places that the "brute force" methods are just going to make an unpleasant injury into something requiring surgical repair. I got a little No. 6 suicide hook in my ear a week or two ago, and it was well into the cartilage. I had to push the point through until the barb was exposed and cut the shaft of the hook with sidecutters - not a lot of fun doing the pushing, but once it was clear and the shaft was cut it came out completely painlessly.

Doing it the brute force way would probably have ripped my ear off, or at least torn the cartilage badly enough to require surgical intervention. Flattening the barb and pulling it back would still have been more painful than just cutting the shaft, though if it had been a bigger hook that might have been the go.

And there are some places that you can get hooked that really should only be done by an emergency department - anything around the eyes is one place, and I reckon most blokes can think of another or three :lol: . Similarly, really large hooks are probably best left to the experts.

Cheers,


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Had the pleasure of using one of those kits,up at Weipa last year well worth the purchase price 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

C'mon guys, don't pay $13 for a piece of string and a bandaid! Use a piece of leader if ya have to, and if it's not strong enough, double it over.

That's not a fish hook! THIS is a fish hook!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

mustrumr said:


> And there are some places that you can get hooked that really should only be done by an emergency department - anything around the eyes is one place, and I reckon most blokes can think of another or three :lol: . Similarly, really large hooks are probably best left to the experts.
> 
> Cheers,


The rapid string removal technique would still be the removal method of choice in the ED. It is still the quickest and cleanest way to remove the vast majority of fishhooks.
There are some places to place a hook that should not be done by an ED doctor. ;-) These would be eyes, Ear,nose throat, and vascular and tendon injuries, or deeply burried big circle hooks. These would be best removed in theatre by the relevant specialties.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I have had the rapid string removal technique done on me (by Dr Paffoh) with a small treble embedded and it was much more straightforward than either of us thought it would be. Hardest bit was removing the lure from the treble first.

With a treble of large size (like the one in vid below) I would think twice about using this method, but it worked well in this case, and the hook appeared to have a large methal slice type lure still attached to it (procedure was lubricated by generous amounts of Maker's Mark ;-) )


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Handy - or you can just use barbless hooks and it will slide right on out.


----------

